# 2010 WC/WCX Events



## wagntail (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone know of any WC/WCX's scheduled for this spring?

Thanks,

Jan Berie
WagnTail Goldens
www.wagntailgoldens.com


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we're pretty far from you, but the golden retriever club of IL has one scheduled for May 8 and 9, pending approval.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

We're a ways from you too, but the Des Moines Golden Club is looking at June 12/13 (Saturday is always a "fun day" with the actual tests on Sunday). Nothing in stone yet, though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The Houston Club has theirs in April. It's hunt test on Saturday (junior and senior) and WC/WCX Sunday.

Dallas usually has theirs like a week or two after that.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there is one in St. Louis in June.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Seems the closest one to you is Georgia, sponsored by SandlapperGRC--might be others listed but this is from the GRCA website

http://grca.org/events/calendar/wcwcx-cal.html


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I'm pretty sure there is one in St. Louis in June.


I'm pretty sure the St. Louis WC/X will be May 23. Kansas City will have one this fall near Lacygne Ks.

John


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

PVGRC's is April 18


----------

